# Rooster or hen - Lavender Orpington



## tjogowin (May 16, 2017)

I bought based on this add title "Lavendar Orpington Roosters 2 months" old"







I have 2 lavenders orpington hens and wanted a rooster. Ive been told the rooster looks like a hen. What do you think. Thanks


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Yep, she's a she !!


----------



## tjogowin (May 16, 2017)

That's what I figured. Thanks.


----------



## tjogowin (May 16, 2017)

She is acting more like a Roo. Here are some new pictures.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'll go with hen.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

Rooster-look at the tail feathers


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Rooster definitely. Tail feathers and the rust color on the wings

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Changed mind. I'll go with roo. 
Now NM can come along and tell us we're wrong!


----------

